
Solitude and Leadership - 6ren
http://theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-leadership/#.UUFhE2ZCOBs
======
cdvonstinkpot
Quite the best thing I've read all day! I wish all the content I come across
on the web was as well said. Thanks for posting, 6ren.

